# Stolen Chihuahua Puppy Found In Massachusetts



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Stolen Chihuahua Puppy Found In Massachusetts
Pet Store Feared For Puppy's Health

POSTED: 5:00 pm EST January 13, 2005

SALEM, N.H. -- A Chihuahua puppy stolen from a pet store last week has been found, and two people were arrested in Massachusetts, police said.

The puppy was taken from Sea World Pet Center in Salem on Jan. 3. Pet store workers warned that because the puppy was so young, it would be difficult for it to survive without special care.

Acting on information from Stoughton, Mass., and Salem police, Plymouth, Mass., police arrested Steven Reznikow, 35, and Jean Falletti, 28, in Plymouth on Thursday. Reznikow is a resident of Stoughton. 

Police said that they received information that the two had a stolen Chihuahua. A Chihuahua was found in the kitchen of the apartment. The Plymouth animal control officer identified the dog through a microchip that had been implanted in it.

Reznikow's brother, John Reznikow, was being sought by Salem police on an outstanding warrant for theft, robbery and reckless conduct in connection with the theft of the dog.

The puppy is valued at $1,200.


----------

